# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مسائل في أصول النحو (1) تحقيق ما نسبه السيوطي لسيبويه...

## أبو فهر السلفي

*قال السيوطي في ((الاقتراح)) : (( أول الشعراء المحدثين: بشار بن برد،وقد احتج سيبويه في ((كتابه)) ببعض شعره تقرباً إليه؛لأنه كان هجاه لتركه الاحتجاج بشعره.ذكره المرزباني وغيره)).

قلت وذلك الكلام مشكل جداً جداً...

فالذي في الموشح (ص/285) أن الذي هجاه بشار فصار يحتج بشعره ليكف هجائه هو الأخفش وليس سيبويه...

وفيه ذكر هجاء بشار لسيبويه من غير ذكر لاحتجاج سيبويه بشعر بشار..

وليس في كتاب سيبويه-فيما وقفتُ عليه- ذكر لشعر بشار منسوباً لبشار....

والأمر عندي لا يخرج عن ثلاثة وجوه:

الأول: أن يكون نظر السيوطي قد انتقل فجعل احتجاج الأخفش بعد الهجاء احتجاجاً من سيبويه وقد هجي أيضاً...

الثاني: أن يكون شعر بشار في الكتاب غير منسوب ولم نعرف نحن أنه من شعره...

الثالث: أن في نسخة ((الكتاب)) المطبوعة نقصاً...

فليتأمل.......*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا شيخنا ( ابتسامة )

الاحتمال الثالث فيه بعد؛ لأن العلماء تداولوا كتاب سيبويه وانتشر بينهم، والنسخة الموجودة بين أيدينا توافق ما ينقلونه ويضعونه في الشروح، ولو كان فيها نقص لأشار إليه بعض الشراح أو المحشين، أو ظهر من النقول الأخرى عن سيبويه.

الاحتمال الثاني قريب، ولكنه أيضا فيه نظر؛ لوجهين:
الأول: أن الاحتجاج به غير منسوب لا يكفي في التقرب إلى بشار، ليكف عنه لسانه.
الثاني: أن هذا من التلبيس، وسيبويه من أوثق العلماء، فلو احتج بشعر ونسبه لمولد لقلنا تنزلا: من أسند فقد برئت عهدته، أما أن يحتج بشعر لبعض المولدين بغير بيان، فهذا فيه تعمد لإخفاء الحقائق، وسيبويه يتنزه عن ذلك، ومن تأمل كتابه وجده يتحرز أشد التحرز في الاستشهاد.

الاحتمال الأول وارد، ولكن طريقة السيوطي معروفة أنه نقال جماع، لا يكاد يخرج في كتبه عما ينقله عمن سبقوه، فإذا ظهرت له فائدة من بنات فكره أتبعها ببيان ذلك، فالذي يظهر أن السيوطي نقل هذا الكلام عن غيره ولم يكن هو منشئه.
ويمكن أن نقول:
الاحتمال الأول هذا صحيح، ولكن ليس من جهة انتقال نظر السيوطي، ولكن من جهة زيادة قوله ( في كتابه ) فإن السيوطي مسبوق بنسبة هذا الكلام لسيبويه؛ مسبوق بالمعري في رسالة الغفران ومسبوق بغيره أيضا، ولكن المعري لم يقل ( في كتابه )، فيمكن أن يكون سيبويه كان يستشهد بشعر بشار في مجالس العلم ونحو ذلك، لا سيما إن علمنا أن كتاب سيبويه أصلا لم يظهر في حياته، وإنما عرف بعد وفاته عن طريق الأخفش، فكيف يتقيه سيبويه بشيء مخفي في داره لا يراه أحد ولم يعلم عنه أحد شيئا إلا بعد وفاته ؟!

 ومن العجيب أن (ابن الطيب الفاسي) في شرحه على الاقترح قد مر على هذا الكلام مرور الكرام، واكتفى باحتمال أنه ذكره للإيضاح لا للاستشهاد.
مع أن ابن الطيب الفاسي معروف بشدة تحريه وتدقيقه في مسائل العربية، وسعة اطلاعه وتتبعه واستقرائه.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*احتمال نقص كتاب سيبويه ،ذكره أستاذنا الدكتور محمود الطناحي في أحد حواشيه على أمالي الشجري...وقد غاب عني موضعه الآن...

وبالنسبة للاحتجاج بكلام بشار من غير نسبة فكلامك وجيه...وليتأمل ما ذكره الدكتور محمود فجال عن كتاب ((سيبويه إمام النحاة)) – 152: 153 ما يلي: (وهذا تَقَوّلٌ على سيبويه في شواهده: أنه استشهد بشعر بشار، لا لأنه كان يرى الاستشهاد به، ولكن لأنه كان يخافه، ويتقي مَعَرِّةَ لسانه، فقد أنكر بشار أن لا يُستشهد به، وتوعده بالهجاء إن هو لم يفعل، ويذكرون أن سيبويه اضطر لذلك أن يستشهد بقوله:
وما كل مؤتٍ نصحَه بلبيبِ
وبالرجوع إلى الكتاب نجد هذا الشطر فيه دون نسبة، فهل تظن أن بشاراً كان يمكن أن يرضى بذلك، ويجدَ فيه مقنعاً. فنهدأَ ثورته، ويرجع عن هجاء صاحبه؟ هيهات؛ لأن أمنية بشار أن يرفعه سيبويه إلى مرتبة مَنْ كان يحتج بهم من الشعراء، ولا يتحقق ذلك على وجهه إلا إذا استشهد به، وذَكَرَ اسمَهُ في الاستشهاد.
وليس لسيبويه ما يعتذر به من إغفال اسمه، فإنه ليعلمن أن الشعر شعره غير منازع فيه، ثم ما جَدْوَاه من إغفال اسمه إذا هو قبل الاحتجاج به، فالخطب بعد ذلك يسير. وسيعلم الناسُ الحقيقة حتماً. ولقد كان الهجاء هيناً على بشار، بل لقد كان به مولعاً، وفيه جريئاً، حتى ما يكاد يرقب فيه ذماماً أو يهاب أحداً، فلعل سيبويه إذا صحت القصة إنما استشهد به للاستئناس، وحين المذاكرة والدرس.
على أن البيت ليس خالصاً لبشار، ينسبه إليه ناسٌ، وينسبه إلى أبي الأسود ناس آخرون، ورجعت إلى بَائِيَّاتِ بشار في الجزء الأول من ديوانه فلم أعثر على البيت فيه). اهـ (بتصرف). وفي كتاب ((العربية)) ليوهان فك – 52 – ما يلي: (... تريد إحدى الروايات أن تعرف أن سيبويه اعتبر شعر بشار حجة خوفاً من سلاطة لسانه. ولكن الكتاب نفسه يدحض هذه الرواية، حيث نبحث عبثاً عن اسم بشار فلا نجد له ذكراً...).*

----------

